# Sinkholes Around the World



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2010 às 01:04)

Lisbon, Portugal, Sinkhole (Photograph by Jose Manuel Ribeiro, Reuters)

A parked bus was the unfortunate "meal" of a sinkhole that opened up in the streets of Lisbon, Portugal, in 2003. Anything that increases the flow of water into subsurface soil can speed up the formation of sinkholes, Missouri State's Gouzie said. 
In many cities, utility infrastructure such as sewer lines and fiber optic cables are buried in troughs filled with loose material, which can wash away over time. In some cases, a stretch of road can essentially become a concrete bridge over mostly empty space. "It's eventually not enough to hold the weight of the next truck over it," Gouzie said.

National Geographic





Guatemala Sinkhole, 2010 (Photograph by Daniel LeClair, Reuters)

Heavy rains from tropical storm Agatha likely triggered the collapse of a huge sinkhole in Guatemala on Sunday, seen above a few days afterward. In the strictly geologic use of the word, a sinkhole happens when water erodes solid bedrock, carving an underground cavity that can then collapse. Many parts of the United States are at risk for that type of event.
The Guatemala sinkhole fits into a broader use of the term, which refers to any sudden slump of the ground's surface. Instead of solid bedrock, much of Guatemala City rests atop a layer of loose, gravelly volcanic pumice that is hundreds of feet thick. And at least one geologist says leaking pipes—not nature—created the recent sinkhole. Overall, the risk for repeat sinkholes in Guatemala City is high—but highly unpredictable.

National Geographic


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2010 às 16:22)

Meu deus.


----------



## Chingula (9 Jun 2010 às 15:44)

Alguns destes fenómenos estão associados à utilização abusiva de linhas de água ou leitos de cheia, pelo homem...e realmente têm, por vezes, consequências catastróficas. 
Como bem dizia o Poeta popular António Aleixo:
 "Quem prende a água que corre
É por si próprio enganado;
O ribeirinho não morre,
Vai correr por outro lado."


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 16:14)




----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2015 às 18:24)




----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2015 às 16:28)




----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2015 às 14:22)




----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 18:46)

Orion disse:


>



Acho risível delimitarem tão cuidadosamente a área à volta  do buraco, com três perímetros, quando na verdade não fazem ideia alguma se vão aparecer outros buracos no mesmo campo de golfe. Será que o campo continua aberto aos desportistas?


----------



## lserpa (6 Ago 2015 às 13:11)

http://www.nbcnews.com/video/watch-dead-sea-sinkhole-appearing-484544579896?cid=par-sm-weather


----------



## lserpa (19 Ago 2015 às 19:49)

http://www.weather.com/news/news/se...herChannel_Breaking_JBa_Article_No_3_20150819


----------



## lserpa (2 Ago 2016 às 14:33)

*Sinkhole swallows part of Ipswich backyard; abandoned mine may be to blame*

*http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-08-02/ipswich-sinkhole-swallows-backyard-west-of-brisbane/7682332*


----------



## lserpa (6 Fev 2017 às 22:00)

Já publiquei em outro tópico, mas aqui também não fica mal colocado. 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/02/06/huge-sinkhole-swallows-radioactive-water-florida/


----------



## PaulusLx (6 Fev 2017 às 22:09)

Então, e no Marvão? Aqueles também são de respeito!
Aluimento de terras em Marvão provoca enorme buraco no subsolo
Duas carateras com cerca de 50 metros de profundidade foram encontradas pelo dono do terreno em Porto de Espada, perto de Marvão. Este fenomeno poderá ter origem no excesso de àgua que este inverno e princípio de primavera colocaram nos terrenos.

​


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Fev 2017 às 14:34)

*Grande fissura: 

*


----------



## lserpa (11 Fev 2017 às 22:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Grande fissura:
> 
> *



Marrocos?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Fev 2017 às 23:03)

lserpa disse:


> Marrocos?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


É no Paquistão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2017 às 14:50)

*Huge sinkhole swallows part of road in Vladivostok, Russia (AERIAL VIDEO) *

A vast sinkhole estimated to be 15 meters wide and 20 meters deep has caused a major road collapse in the city of Vladivostok in Russia’s Far East.
The incident took place during excavation works while a building was being constructed, the local administration said on its website.

People at the nearby Seaside Regional Institute of Education Development were evacuated following the collapse. The collapsed part of the road was cordoned off by police.

https://www.rt.com/news/377348-russia-sinkhole-collapse-video/


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2017 às 19:36)

*Existe uma cratera gigante a abrir-se na Sibéria. E não pára de crescer*
25/2/2017, 14:11146
1
Na Sibéria existe uma cratera que está a aumentar a grande velocidade. Cientistas acreditam que se deve às alterações climáticas, o fenómeno que, ao mesmo tempo, a cratera permite conhecer melhor.

Partilhe



O gelo que está a derreter tem imenso carbono armazenado que, após ser libertado, aumenta o processo de aquecimento global

Junto da bacia do rio Yana, na Sibéria, numa área de solo congelado, existe uma cratera em expansão, batizada de Batagaika. E a sua dimensão está a criar preocupação: um quilómetro de comprimento e 86 metros de profundidade que, segundo conta a BBC, estão a aumentar com o passar do tempo. Os cientistas veem-na como um risco, mas também como uma oportunidade.

Se, por um lado, os moradores locais não se querem nem aproximar (porque dizem que esta é uma porta para o submundo), por outro, os cientistas consideram o fenómeno uma ajuda preciosa para conhecer melhor a evolução do clima. Numa análise preliminar do fenómeno, publicada este mês no “Quaternary Research”, os cientistas que têm estudado a cratera garantem que pela observação das várias camadas do solo que a compõem, é possível entender outro fenómeno: o das alterações climáticas (que é, aliás, o que os especialistas dizem que está a provocar o crescimento do imenso buraco). As várias camadas da cratera permitem o “registo contínuo da história geológica, o que é bastante pouco comum” de encontrar, explica Julian Murton, cientista da Universidade de Sussex, do Reino Unido, citado pela BBC. Aliás, os especialistas acreditam que o estudo da cratera permite revelar 200 mil anos da história do clima, só pela análise das várias camadas.








E porquê? Porque a cratera abre uma janela no solo terrestre, expondo camadas congeladas de forma permanente (que os geólogos classificam de pergelissolo). Este solo é constituído por gelo, rochas e sedimentos, e na cratera existe pergelissolo congelado mais recentemente, mas também com milhares de anos, chegando mesmo da era glacial. A abertura da cratera começou com algumas fissuras no terreno por volta de 1960 , que aceleraram quando a rápida desflorestação expôs demasiado o local à luz solar. O sol entrou diretamente no solo, derretendo-o progressivamente até se chegar ao buraco que existe hoje.






Frank Günther, do Instituto Alfred Wegener, na Alemanha, tem monitorizado o local, juntamente com a sua equipa, há uma década, através de imagens de satélite. O objetivo é acompanhar as mudanças que vão ocorrendo, fazendo medições constantes. Num encontro de geólogos, no final do ano passado, apresentou algumas conclusões e, entre elas, a dimensão do problema: nos últimos 10 anos, essa análise detalhada permitiu aferir que a cratera cresceu a alta velocidade, ou seja, cerca de 10 metros,por ano. “A cratera está a crescer de forma contínua e isso significa que está a ficar mais profunda a cada ano que passa”, explica também em declarações à BBC.

Mas apesar de os especialistas terem ali um precioso elemento de estudo sobre o clima, sobretudo avisam para os riscos que a cratera traz ao mesmo fenómeno que ajuda a perceber melhor: o das alterações climáticas. E isto porque os blocos de gelo que estão agora a ser expostos e que remontam à era glacial têm muita matéria orgânica armazenada, nomeadamente carbono.

Segundo Günther, a quantidade de carbono armazenada no gelo é a mesma que existe na atmosfera e à medida que o carbono vai sendo libertado, sendo consumido por micróbios que, por seu lado, produzem metano e dióxido de carbono que são libertados para a atmosfera, acelerando o aquecimento global. Os especialistas chamam-lhe o “feedback positivo: aquecimento acelera o aquecimento”, explica Frank Günther. O mesmo cientista garante que não há infraestruturas que possam resolver a situação, pelo que acreditam que o futuro da Sibéria está comprometido.
http://observador.pt/2017/02/25/exi...-a-abrir-se-na-siberia-e-nao-para-de-crescer/


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2017 às 16:08)

*Em atualização Lisboa: Buraco de grandes dimensões corta trânsito no eixo Norte-Sul*
10 mar 2017 · 15:34

O pavimento na saída do eixo norte-sul para a avenida de Ceuta, em Lisboa, abateu provocando um buraco de grandes dimensões que levou ao corte do trânsito.






O Diário de Notícias avança, de acordo com fonte dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Lisboa, que o buraco terá cerca de 9 metros quadrados, e entre 10 a 15 metros de profundidade.

Nenhuma viatura caiu no buraco.

O trânsito está cortado naquele acesso e as autoridades já estão presentes no local.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...es-dimensoes-corta-transito-no-eixo-norte-sul


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2017 às 16:36)

*Alberta M Fernandes*‏@AlbertaMF  17 minhá 17 minutos
* De acordo com os Bombeiros Sapadores de Lisboa, o buraco tem cerca de 9 metros quadrados,com entre 10 e 15 metros profundidade.*










0 resposta2 retweets0 curtiu


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Mar 2017 às 17:17)

Quando vi esta notícia pensei logo neste fenómeno ... Nunca pensei que fosse tão comum como pelos vistos é ... Ainda bem que ninguém se magoou nesta situação ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2017 às 17:29)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Quando vi esta notícia pensei logo neste fenómeno ... Nunca pensei que fosse tão comum como pelos vistos é ... Ainda bem que ninguém se magoou nesta situação ...


Sim, é milagre nenhum carro ter lá caído!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2017 às 22:46)

*Del Dios Homes in Newer Development Evacuated After Signs of Earth Moving*
Homes less than 18 months old in jeopardy after massive cracks appear in the street, driveways and sidewalks.
http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/loc...gns-of-the-earth-moving-appear-416091553.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 22:32)




----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2017 às 19:45)

O rebentamento de uma canalização de água provocou esta tarde a cedência de uma parte do passeio interior da Avenida Marginal de Ponta Delgada, obrigando a Polícia a estabelecer um perímetro de segurança na zona.

A situação ocorreu por volta das 13h30 no passeio em frente à Delegação do Turismo de São Miguel. A água jorrava com intensidade por um buraco que já tinha aberto no passeio e era visível a barriga que se formava por cima da canalização, o que obrigou a que se provocasse um abatimento controlado do passeio, abrindo um buraco na zona inundada.

Segundo apurou o Açoriano Oriental junto dos Bombeiros de Ponta Delgada, os Serviços Municipalizados de Água e Saneamento (SMAS) já tomaram conta da ocorrência. A situação chamou a atenção de quem passava na Avenida Marginal, sendo que hoje a baixa de Ponta Delgada se encontra cheia de turistas, que estão passar o fim de semana de Páscoa na ilha de São Miguel.

AO


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 13:40)




----------

